# 2º Concurso Fotografias MeteoPT



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jan 2020 às 09:23)

Aqui está o 2º concurso de fotografias do MeteoPT!  À semelhança do que se fez o ano passado, este concurso terá como tema as fotografias tiradas no ano de 2019, em Portugal.
*
Regulamento*

Qualquer membro do fórum MeteoPT pode participar no concurso;
Cada membro poderá participar com um máximo de 3 fotografias;
As fotografias terão de ter sido captadas em 2019, de preferência em Portugal (mas não obrigatoriamente, pois temos membros a viver noutros países);
As fotografias terão de estar enquadradas com o tema da meteorologia ou oceanografia (trovoada, nuvens, neve, geada, pôr-do-sol, ondulação, etc.);
Os utilizadores que publicarem as fotografias terão de ser os seus autores;
Para cada fotografia, é obrigatório mencionar a data exacta e o local em que foi tirada;

A submissão de fotografias está aberta até ao dia 26 de Janeiro de 2020, até às 23:59;

A Equipa de Staff reserva-se ao direito de solicitar ao utilizador informações adicionais que comprovem que é o autor da(s) fotografia(s) que submeteu;
A Equipa de Staff reserva-se ao direito de excluir uma fotografia do concurso caso seja visível que esta não se enquadra nos parâmetros acima referidos nos pontos 3 e 4, e ainda se esta sofreu de uma edição abusiva em softwares;
Não há prémio. A fotografia vencedora poderá eventualmente ser utilizada no header do fórum à semelhana do que aconteceu no concurso anterior.

O ano passado fartei-me de andar a fazer de polícia a pedir para colocarem a data e o local das fotos. O regulamento está visível para todos, portanto *quem não colocar as informações necessárias para as fotografias irem a concurso, não terá as suas fotos aprovadas para a votação.*

*Sistema de Votação
*
Todas as fotografias submetidas e que estejam dentro dos requisitos acima referidos serão levadas a votação. Cada membro poderá votar num total de 5 fotografias (o ano passado a malta queixou-se que era complicado escolher apenas 3, portanto este ano têm direito a mais 2 ).

A votação será realizada em 2 fases: na 1ª fase todas as fotografias submetidas e que estejam dentro dos requisitos acima referidos serão levadas a votação; na 2ª fase irão a votação as 10 mais votadas na 1ª fase. 

A 1ª fase de votação estará aberta do dia 27 de Janeiro 2020 até ao dia 2 de Fevereiro.
A 2ª fase de votação estará aberta do dia 3 de Fevereiro 2020 até ao dia 9 de Fevereiro.

--

Apelamos à participação de todos! Sejam verdadeiros, não adulterem a vossa participação e boa sorte!



--






*Votações*
 https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2-concurso-fotografias-meteopt-votacoes.10264/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2020 às 12:39)

Excelente iniciativa mais uma vez da moderação, penso que com o resultado do 1º  concurso , faz todo o sentido existir a continuidade do projecto   Deixo aqui a minha modesta contribuição , e espero que todos gostem  Bom concurso a todos pessoal 

*Poente , dia 6 de Fevereiro ( Sesimbra) *




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*Nascer do sol , dia 10 Junho ( Cabanas de Tavira ) *




Sunrise (Cabanas de Tavira ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*Nevoeiro e Poente, no dia 31 Dezembro ( Parque natural Arrábida )*




Sunset and fog in Arrabida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2020 às 14:43)

Nuvens altas, Serra da Freita, 26 de Outubro 2019



73286529_414829545830730_280960143275851776_n by joao martins, no Flickr


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2020 às 14:56)

Nada comparado com outras fotos, mas o que interessa é participar.  Bom concurso a todos!

*Forte Instabilidade. Arronches, 19 de Abril de 2019*




*Poente.* *Arronches, 21 de Agosto de 2019*




*Alguns mammatus ao final do dia. Arronches, 19 de Outubro de 2019 *


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2020 às 20:31)

Ano muito fraco no que toca a fotografia da minha parte, acabei por me alhear bastante devido a uma série de situações, digamos que as fotos que fiz de jeito foram quase todas em 1 só dia.

Talvez esta seja a minha melhor foto do ano, mas fica a um canto das de certos membros:
*Trovoada perto da Tocha - 25 de Agosto*




*
Pôr-do sol - Tocha - 25 de Agosto*





*Nevoeiro sobre o Caramulo - 18 de Agosto*


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2020 às 19:55)

Boas noites,

Cá fica a minha contribuição 

*Pôr-do-Sol Sanjoanino. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019*



St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

*Shelf Cloud. Praia da Agudela, 06-04-2019*



Shelf Cloud. Agudela Beach, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

*Luz Celestial. Leça da Palmeira, 16-03-2019*



Heavenly Light. Somewhere over the Rainbow, 16-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jan 2020 às 15:19)

Aqui fica a minha contribuição. Três fotos das três coisas que mais gosto de fotografar, trovoada, nevoeiro e geada.

*Trovoada em Braga - 25 de Agosto*



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*Nevoeiro ao nascer do sol junto ao rio Cávado - 12 de Abril*



Foggy sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*Cristais de gelo - 3 de Fevereiro em Braga*



Frost crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2020 às 10:55)

Até agora temos 6 participações:

Ricardo Carvalho - 3 fotos
jpmartins - 1 foto
joralentejano - 3 fotos
Mr. Neves - 3 fotos
João Pedro - 3 fotos
guimeixen - 3 fotos

Ficamos a aguardar mais


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Jan 2020 às 22:34)

25 Agosto 2019 - São Pedro do Sul, Viseu





21 Outubro 2019 - Cabo Raso, Lisboa


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2020 às 22:44)

Boa noite

Ano pouco pródigo em motivos para fotografar aqui pelos Algarves, mas ficam as miinhas favoritas deste ano. Boa sorte a todos!

Sagres, 23 de Dezembro de 2019


 

Molhe de Ferragudo, Lagoa - 22 de Outubro de 2019


 

Carvoeiro - Lagoa, 22 de Outubro de 2019


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2020 às 08:12)

Obrigado pelas participações até agora. 

Relembro aos interessados que ainda não o fizeram (incluindo eu), têm até dia 26 para colocarem aqui as suas fotografias. Bora lá


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2020 às 00:13)

*Cumulonimbus, 1 de Maio (fotografia tirada na direcção norte, a partir de Estremoz)





Arco-Íris no Mar da Palha, 23 de Novembro (fotografia tirada a partir do Cristo-Rei)






Entardecer, 10 de Dezembro (fotografia tirada em Estremoz)





*


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2020 às 11:19)

Aqui ficam as minhas três fotos. Todas com elementos fresquinhos 

Cristais de geada no para-brisas. Manhã do dia 15 de janeiro, 650m de altitude e -2ºC, em Bragança.






Neve na estrada nacional 308, Parque de Montesinho. Manhã do dia 6 de abril, 900m de atitude, nevava com alguma intensidade.





Neveiros do Moncayo, Parque Natural do Lago da Sanábria, 8 de junho, 2000m de altitude.





Nas duas primeiras fotos o para-brisas é o mesmo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jan 2020 às 20:47)

Faltam poucas horas para terminar o prazo  de participação no concurso, bora lá participar pessoal 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

Boas,

Não tirei muitas fotos no ano de 2019, peguei na câmara apenas quando surgiram eventos de trovoada. O 25 de Agosto acabou por ser a salvação do ano. 

Posto isto:


*Trovoada 25 Agosto, Braga*






*Trovoada 25 Agosto, Braga*



*

Nuvens de trovoada no dia 18 de Abril em Braga*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jan 2020 às 22:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não tirei muitas fotos no ano de 2019, peguei na câmera apenas quando surgiram eventos de trovoada. O 25 de Agosto acabou por ser a salvação do ano.
> 
> ...


Tens que dizer o local da última Rui, senão não cumpre os regulamentos , e não pode ir a concurso, o que seria uma pena 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jan 2020 às 23:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tens que dizer o local da última Rui, senão não cumpre os regulamentos , e não pode ir a concurso, o que seria uma pena
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Obrigado pelo reparo, Ricardo.


----------



## Toby (26 Jan 2020 às 23:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Faltam poucas horas para terminar o prazo  de participação no concurso, bora lá participar pessoal
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Em 2019, não tenho nenhuma foto que se enquadre nas regras do concurso. (só astro, cães, netos)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jan 2020 às 23:22)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Obrigado pelo reparo, Ricardo.


De nada, então  Quanto a ti @Toby , fica para uma próxima, este ano já sabes , toca a fotografar muito 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Jan 2020 às 23:55)

Uma da Costa Nova


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Jan 2020 às 23:57)

Outra da Costa Nova...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jan 2020 às 08:43)

Estão fechadas as participações para o 2º concurso de fotografias do MeteoPT. Infelizmente com muito menos participações que o 1º. Tive pena de não participar mas não tive tempo para ir ao baú.

As participações apuradas, que cumprem todos os requisitos para irem a votação, são as seguintes:

@Ricardo Carvalho: 3 fotos
@jpmartins: 1 foto
@joralentejano: 3 fotos
@Mr. Neves: 3 fotos
@João Pedro: 3 fotos
@guimeixen: 3 fotos
@rafathunderstorm: 2 fotos
@ecobcg: 3 fotos
@Gerofil: 3 fotos
@Dan: 3 fotos
@Ruipedroo: 3 fotos

Total: 30 fotos. Ainda hoje será lançada a votação.

--
Nota: foram aceites fotografias a _preto-e-branco_, uma vez que o ano passado também foram aceites. Porém, este tipo de edição acaba por não transparecer o verdadeiro cenário fotografado, portanto em concursos próximos será criada uma regra para estes casos.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2020 às 00:53)

Para votar utilize o seguinte link:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2-concurso-fotografias-meteopt-votacoes.10264/


----------

